# Possible concept?



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I saw these a few years back, it's pretty cool..I have no use for it but I'm sure someone does...
http://www.americanhunter.org/m-articlepage.aspx?id=1744&cid=61

What if they made one like this. http://www.thecrossbowstore.com/80-lbs-Self-Cocking-Metal-Pistol-Hunting-Crossbow-p/mk-80a4al.htm


To fit on the lower of your glock?

Not sure why I thought of this..


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Ne'r mind! Haha


----------

